# will this work? power from generator into house



## Ultrared (Jun 29, 2018)

I’m looking at this gen by champion, https://www.championpowerequipment.com/?p=1131 . It has 3 options for AC out, all 120 Volts; 1st is 2 - 20 amp outlets (5-20R), and 1 “RV” outlet, 30 amps, 120 Volt, 3 prongs, a hot, a neutral and a ground. (TT-30R). There is a place to attach the unit to a grounding rod, which I will use. There is a Circuit Breaker on the gen for all outlets. None are GFCI.

I’m looking at the outlet from the gen as I would an outlet in my house, hot, neutral & ground.

I plan to run a 10AWG cord from the 30amp outlet into the house and then feed 2 - 20 amp AFCI/GFCI outlets http://tinyurl.com/y74lzj68. Everything in the house will be run by extension cord.

The cord starts and ends w/ TT-30, a male and female. http://tinyurl.com/y74lzj68. I have seen cords that start with a RV male and end with 15amp household outlets. I have not seen one for my configuration and I also want to avoid opening a window or door for the cord.

I would ideally like to plug the female end into a weathertight box, under the deck (no rain gets in) where the box has a male plug inside. I can’t find such a thing. Next option is to mount a box with female outlet on the house, cut the female end from the cord off and put a male end on the cord. https://amzn.to/2Jt8XfT and https://amzn.to/2JwQfEi . Instead of the box listed here, I could also put this outlet https://amzn.to/2Jv6DVU in a similar type box under the deck. I could use another 30 AMP plug / outlet configuration for the cord into the box on the house but don’t see a reason why I should.

Inside the box I would attach 12 AWG to the outlet receiving the 30 amps and run through conduit into the house into a large junction box with the 20 amp AFCI/GFCI outlets. 4 plugs all together. From there I run 12 AWG extension cords to the items needed. (a couple for frigs and a gas furnace. will need to install a transfer switch - that controls all wire into the furnace - black, white & green) - from either the panel box or from the gen.) I’ve figured out the loads and all ok there.

Questions: What am I missing? The female plug in the box does say it needs to be mounted 24 inches above ground, mine will be about 18 inches. I also think it may say RV use only. But I don’t see a reason not to use it as I’ve planned.

Suggestions? If you note a Code violation, it would be helpful for me to know the basis of the violation.

Thanks all in advance!

Jim


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Ok, so lets start out with some obvious issues first. 

1. The generator (according to specs running gas) highest continued wattage rating is 
only 25.83 amps and only 23.25 on propane.

So the first question is, how many feet are you planning on running the 10 gauge cord?

2. Using 12 gauge wire inside the house is a no go. At the very minimum you need to continue to 
use 10 gauge.

3. Never ever ever use a double male ended cord ever. Please just don't do it.
A better way to go would be to run a 10 gauge RV cord directly out of a good wet box 
with a good water proof coupler to pipe thread like these 
https://www.amazon.com/GiBot-Cable-Glands-Waterproof-Protectors/dp/B0748JLNR4/ref=sr_1_6/137-3918385-7217034?ie=UTF8&qid=1531881560&sr=8-6&keywords=waterproof+cord+connectors&dpID=51V2AOZGxaL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
And then simply hang the cord under the deck when not in use coiled up with a regular male 30 amp plug on the end. When needed, you can simply un-coil and plug in. This will solve your issue with the amount of height needed for the other plug.
Also, by doing this, you could use that same cord to run into the box inside the house thus keeping you from having to have some sort of breaker in between to protect the new wire from the outside box to inside box. So in essence, you would have one cord running from the generator all the way to the breaker box inside the house.

Your going to need some sort of sub box inside the house to protect the outlets as they are only 20 amps each. So each one of those outlets needs to be protected with a 20 amp breaker. If you don't do this and you use to much power out of one of the outlets, you will burn it up and the generator will not protect it since it is using a 30 amp breaker. 

The best way to do this is to buy a cheap 70 amp sub box. Use one 30 amp breaker for the 120 generator feed coming in. And then use a double 20 amp breaker to feed your outlets. 
Kinda like the attached picture except having the 30 amp gen power going to the bottom of the 30 amp breaker which then feeds the box and thus providing power to the double pole 20 amp breakers to feed the outlets.
Transfer switch for the furnace would be fine I attached a picture of a one of my setups. It's a 30 amp transfer switch for RV's and would work just fine. In fact, you could simply attach a small ac cord with a male end out of the box that you could plug an extension cord to. Thus when the power is applied to the cord, it automatically switches to the generator supply. You want it wired this way so the coil in the transfer switch is only being powered when the generator is running thus saving it from burning out by being on all the time if wired the other way.

So as far as code is concerned, you would have to talk to someone in your area that has the rules for your location. They are all different. But as far as function and safety? This would be fine as long as you know what your doing.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Ultrared (Jun 29, 2018)

thanks handyman1957 very much for your reply, a lot to digest. my philosophy is to never do any electrical work unless i understand all of it, one of my hobbies is to read electrical DIY forums.

i will review length’s etc. 2 of the items i am running will be within a few feet of the sub box.

yes i agree a double male cord is a bad idea and your solution is very simple, just run the cord into the house and roll up the section that connects to the gen when not in use.

you mentioned a “wet box” do you have a link for that? i think i know what you mean…

re the sub you said:

The best way to do this is to buy a cheap 70 amp sub box. Use one 30 amp breaker for the 120 generator feed coming in. And then use a double 20 amp breaker to feed your outlets. 
Kinda like the attached picture except having the 30 amp gen power going to the bottom of the 30 amp breaker which then feeds the box and thus providing power to the double pole 20 amp breakers to feed the outlets.


Yes I had wondered about needing CB’s on the outlets so thanks. I think I understand your suggestion, but let me make sure:

sub box has a place for 2 regular size CB’s or 2 - 2 poles. you are suggesting I put in a 30 single on one bus and a double 20 on the other. power from generator comes in and the hot attaches to the bottom of the 30 and then I run a line from the top lug (where the power normally comes in) into the top lug of the double 20. neutral from the gen goes to a bar that is NOT bonded to the box. two hot's are then run from the bottom of the double 20 to each of the 2 outlet’s, with will be very close to the sub.

all green’s, both from the gen and the outlet’s are put together and attached to the sub (and outlet box). all the neutrals from the outlet’s and the gen are together on the bus in the sub, again not connected to the box.

the 30 then protects the gen and the 20’s protect the outlets. it never ocurred to me that a CB can work both ways - that is what you are suggesting?


also trying to follow the example you gave in the photo and I’m stumped… cable at top, orange is 120v feed and you use the hot to feed both sets of double pole breakers. each CB gives off two hot lines each with one neutral per pair of hots (black & red). what i don’t understand is the larger neutral coming in from the lower left and attaching to the bar. can you explain that?


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Yes, you have got the right understanding on the sub box. As for my picture, just ignore the hot leads as that set up is for the output of an inverter, thus the inverter 110 is feeding both legs in the box and feeding four separate circuits in an RV. 

For your set up you will indeed run the hot leg from the generator to the bottom of the 
30 single and make a 10 gauge jumper from the top lug to the next lug to power the two 20 amp breakers. Breakers will work both ways so it will protect no matter what direction the 
power is coming from. You are correct on the grounds and neutrals. 

It's not super difficult, but must be done right. Would not want to burn anything up
or your house for that matter.:tango_face_angel:


----------

